# FXZ File differences?



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

New to the Bionic, and I have found all these files.

Can someone tell me what they do?

VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip (671mb)
VRZ_XT875_5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip (671mb)
Bionic_minimal_fxz_55893.tar.gz (278mb)
Bionic_minimal_fxz_55901.tar.gz (290mb)
targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_dbn-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz (700mb)

I am so confused!


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you tell me where you found them? Most of them do not look legit, as (AFAIK) only the FXZ for 5.5.886 and 5.5.893 have been released....

The first and last look legit, the others I am not so sure about, although the middle could be a new file *made* from the first file.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

the 2 minimals are realbbb images he posted around christmas. The 5.7 i have no idea about.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I missed those lol. Thanks Timmy.

@OP: Can you post the file hashes? Or else link me to the locatio nwhere I can DL them? I'm almost betting that the first two are identical....


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And I would advice not flashing the .893. After looking over the xml, i didn't like what i saw, but had to test anyways,...........now fastbootimg images won't work (at least system images). Luckly there is moto-fastboot.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Draexo said:


> New to the Bionic, and I have found all these files.
> 
> Can someone tell me what they do?
> 
> ...


The editing of this post is awful and i apologize but I posted from my Xoom and don't have access to the full editor, sorry.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I found them at XDA in the Bionic thread and/or here at RootZWikki.

They are all hosted here for now for downloading purposes: http://droidrepo.info/the-repository/viewcategory/10-bionic-stock-files.

I read the 5.7 is just a pre-leaked 5.5. No clue what that means though!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Which do I use to get back to stock? I am needing to exchange or get rid of my Bionic. I would prefer one that works to the one I have.

I am guessing I would use this one: VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip (671mb) This is the full FXZ for the current stock release with VZW filename convention.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Draexo said:


> VRZ_XT875_5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip (671mb)


Got a link?

BBB
Insurance sucks.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

realbbb said:


> Got a link?
> 
> BBB
> Insurance sucks.


http://droidrepo.inf...nic-stock-files

They are all hosted at the above link.

Wow.... download from here is very slow.... sorry about that! That is what happens when you piggyback a file server on a web host!


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I didn't realize that a full FXZ was available for the 5.7.893 - never saw that lol. It makes a bit more sense now.

I only had the update from 5.5.886 --> 5.7.893 file.


----------

